# Fine Art Models



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Someone posted about them in the live steam forum. Check out their website, the models are spectacular, however this comes at a price. $15,000 for a Norfolk and Western A class, same for a Big Boy. I have difficulty believing that someone would actually run something like that. Then again, most if not all people who buy these things will put them on there mantels. Anyway, check them out at www.fineartmodels.com


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Josef, 

I have seen folks running the FAM GG1 before the USA or LGB versions were available. I would have a hard time not running one of those if I spent all that cash on one. 

Mark


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

You mean like one of these??


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Ryan, 
That is one sweet GG1 
Is that Doc Rivet's layout? Since when is he allowing electric trains on his layout. Or is it ok since it is prototypical being a electric model of a electric locomotive? 
Cheers, 
Kevin


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

RCS Battery powered operation on the Fine Arts GG1. One of the reasons the Dr. Rivet allowed us to have the initial invitation, he loves the GG1!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Since when is he allowing electric trains on his layout

I believe Mrs Rivet insisted on having the track electrified so she could run her USAT consist(s). I'm sure there isn't enough track time at the Steam-up(s) for alternative power (except 'live diesel') but I'll defer to Jim for the current status. 

Come to think of it, if live steam and live diesel are allowed (and I have a photo of the Wada Zephyr running on the track between steamers, not to mention Jerry Hydes latest project,) then 'live electrics' are probably OK ? So a GG1 running on (battery power) electricity should be acceptable, as long as it whines prototypically?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan, 

That's the one! 

Mark


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Didn't realize that he had finished running power, I can only imagine the power pack needed for that length of track. That is a spectacular model and must have been fantastic on Doc Rivet's broad curves. I also imagine it handled the "hill" with no trouble. Just wondering, how long is the battery life on something that big? And what are you using for batteries anyways?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin / Josef 

Sorry, I just stumbled on this thread. The top photo from Ryan is on the IE&W Ry, the lower one is a layout in Northern NJ. Even though my wife is an SPF, we don't have a 1:32 GG1. The Bednarik's GG1 is allowed to run because it does not require track power and is an electric loco. I have even allowed clockwork to run at the steam up on both the Ga 1 and Ga 0 tracks. I have a FAM PRR M1a that will be converted to battery/AirWire and Phx sound so it can coexist with the live steamers. Be advised, the "switch engine" that will be used with the new storage building tracks during meets is not live steam; it is a battery/AirWire Accucraft K-37. I need something that will cope with the 5% grades between the building and the layout. 

Josef, just remember that the FAM prices for their "mechanical art" are not far from what a limited production version of the same loco would cost if it was live steam. Gary Kohs is very uncomfortable with those of us who run his masterpieces on an outdoor track. He views these not as models to be run as "toy trains" but as art that should be displayed on a static roller stand. 

Kevin, the track has #12 stranded Cu buss wires in the conduit around the layout. There are #14 feeders about every 75-100 feet. I use regular Bridgewerks power supplies for each track rated at 15 amps. Jo Anne's USAT North Coast Limited with an ABA and 14 cars (with lights) pretty much sucks up all the power. 

Regards 

Jim


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

"Mechanical Art" is a perfect description of what these things are, I would love to have one of them on rollers on a mantel. Then again if the owner doesn't want his products run out on the tracks, maybe he should keep them for himself


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Also, were is the FAM stuff made?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.fineartmodels.com/home/index.asp 
Fine Art Models 
P.O. Box 225 
Birmingham, MI 48012 
USA 
Phone: (248) 288-5155 
Fax: (248) 288-4412 
Keep in mind that the GG1 had two productions: FAM and GHB (retrofitted left overs- basically).


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Josef 

Before Samhongsa (Korea) went out of the model building business, they did almost all of the Fine Art Models Ga 1 models for Gary Kohs. I have no idea who is doing it now. 

Charles. If you talk to George Barsky (GHB) he will tell you that he started his GG1 project before FAM. Remember, he did a GP9 before Eastern Rys (Samhongsa) did the F units. 

JIm


----------



## bbox (Jun 29, 2008)

Jim: 

I have talked many times to Gary Kohs about his Korean builder. The first model FAM did was the GG-1, phase one and it was made by FM Models. According to Gary, the GG-1, phase two models were also to be made by FM Models, but Gary says he rejected them on quality grounds (these are the GHB models he says) and he started his own Korean-owned building company whose name escapes me at the present time. They build only for Fine Art Models and Kohs and Company. They built the PRR M1a followed by the GG-1, phase two. 

Samhongsa never made any FAM models. In fact, remember the "Big Boy" wars between FAM and Row and Company? The Row Big Boy was made at about the same time as the FAM model, but Row had it built by Samhongsa and FAM had his own builder do it. 

Bill Box


----------

